# Hemlock Grove



## wrettcaughn (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone checked this out yet?  Hemlock Grove is the second series commissioned by Netflix.  A horror/mystery, much in the vein of Twin Peaks.  Werewolves, vampires, mad scientists, angels, mutants...  A little of everything.

My wife and I have watched the first 7 or 8 episodes and are pretty sucked in.  Within 20 minutes of the first episode beginning, I was thinking "Twin Peaks" and was able to fully get into it.  I've seen a lot of "reviews" (I put that in quotes because the bulk of them are from people who watched one or two episodes and made up their mind on the series as a whole...) bashing the show for it's campy-ness, over-acting, and convoluted story.  Funny thing is, those are all the same reasons I enjoyed Twin Peaks...

Who knows if it will be back for a second season based on the mixed reviews, but if you're a Netflix subscriber and a fan of Twin Peaks, I'd wholly recommend checking out Hemlock Grove.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 22, 2013)

One of the episodes got an solid fat F from the AV Club and as a recent resubscriber to Netflix... I'll probably skip it.

EDIT: http://www.avclub.com/articles/hemlock-grove,96734/


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 22, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> One of the episodes got an solid fat F from the AV Club and as a recent resubscriber to Netflix... I'll probably skip it.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.avclub.com/articles/hemlock-grove,96734/


 
Man, it's a good thing I didn't read that review before watching the show...  Otherwise I would have not only missed out on a great show, I would have also had every twist throughout the season spoiled for me (which one huge twist was, in fact, spoiled for me before I averted my eyes from the screen...so...thanks for that...).

It's really sad how cynical the entertainment industry (and therefore, audiences) have become.  I just looked up Twin Peaks on Metacritic...and it has a 95.  There is literally nothing in Hemlock Grove that was done better in Twin Peaks...


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2013)

“That woman is what she says she is like a Mexican hates fireworks.”

Bravo, guys. Here's hoping you get some Emmys. Like, all of them.


----------

